# Installer Mac OS X Snow Leopard sur un Mac neuf



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

je suis arrivé sous Mac avec Snow Leopard, que je trouve franchement pas mal
Seulement, je déteste Lion, et la tendance vers le Cloud, le MAS, l'idée de faire du Mac un gros iPad... Alors je renouvellerai mon Mac seulement si je peux garder Snow Leo (sinon --> PC et Win/Linux ^^)

Sauriez vous donc si on peut downgrader un Mac neuf sous Snow Leopard ?
Ou y a t'il un blocage materiel (j'avais entendu parler d'EFI, sans doute un équivalent propriétaire du BIOS ...)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2013)

et enfin ici
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/downgrader-un-mac-neuf-de-lion-a-snow-leopard-812432.html

si un modérateur voyait ce message et voulait bien marquer la conversation comme résolue ce serait sympa


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mars 2013)

CleverF0x a dit:


> si un modérateur voyait ce message et voulait bien marquer la conversation comme résolue ce serait sympa



C'est à toi de le faire en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_ et marquer _Résolu_


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est à toi de le faire en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_ et marquer _Résolu_ &#8230;



De mon téléphone ou depuis le Mac ce choix n'apparait pas chez moi...
Je trouve ça surprenant mais sur la faq ils disent de MP un modérateur, ce que je viens de faire ...

Merci en tous cas

Édit : après avoir été vérifier sur une discussion que je viens de créer, c'est possible. Mais pas sur celle là. C'est comme s'il ne me reconnaissait pas, si je n'avais pas créé cette discussion, je ne peux même pas éditer mon premier message .. Dans l'attente des modérateurs ..
Bonne soirée à toi sly54


----------

